# What's your basher?



## xxsmilerxx (Jan 27, 2013)

This isnt about youe nicest knife, no this is the knife you give the most abuse to! Frozen steak, whole swede and everything between. You wouldn't treat your mother in laws dog the way you treat this knife. My basher is a sainsburys 'carbon steel' santoku and I give it the abuse it deserves (cut me when unpacking it). It cost about £12, the best bargain in my drawer by a mile.

There is a picture of it here
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/blog/604-kitchen-gadgets/


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 27, 2013)

A cheap stainless Chinese cleaver that I've been using since 88.

I just realized there are probably people reading this that weren't born yet.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 27, 2013)

Henckels 8" Chef's. Only 10 years younger than Salty's.


----------



## ChefOnAWire (Jan 27, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Henckels 8" Chef's.



I use a 8" Wustof Chef. Nothing smashes garlic better! That weird full blade height bolster it has is great for punching a air hole in a tin of ovile oil too.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2013)

Tojiro 240mm yo-deba.
[video=youtube;CI7CGphzXYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI7CGphzXYI[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2013)

ChefOnAWire said:


> I use a 8" Wustof Chef. Nothing smashes garlic better! That weird full blade height bolster it has is great for punching a air hole in a tin of ovile oil too.


 You sure about that??


----------



## Benuser (Jan 27, 2013)

I've a stainless Sabatier Diamant that proudly accepts any abuse.


----------



## ChefOnAWire (Jan 27, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Tojiro 240mm yo-deba.
> [video=youtube;CI7CGphzXYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI7CGphzXYI[/video]



Some great machine gun mincing in there. Bring on the olive oil tins!


----------



## tkern (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## cclin (Jan 27, 2013)

my 24 years old hand-made TUNGSTEN stainless steel Chines cleaver,. like axe, chop-up anything! made in Taiwan.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2013)

tkern said:


> View attachment 12817



Ooooh a rehandled pig sticker!! For what tasks do you find it most useful?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2013)

ChefOnAWire said:


> Some great machine gun mincing in there. Bring on the olive oil tins!




Yup, it's the only knife I pop the cans with. Quick stab with the heal in the corner....


----------



## HHH Knives (Jan 27, 2013)

My no name Chef knife that our friend Son sent me.  This blade has been beat to death and still keep coming back for more. I should rehandle it. But just cant make myself do it. As its go so much character!! This photo was taken many months ago. Its built a tone more patina!! Thanks SON!


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 27, 2013)

A glestain 240 gyuto and a cheap vintage carbon German scimitar see the most abuse here.


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 27, 2013)

I always lean on a Suisin carbon yo-deba when it's time for splitting lobsters, cracking duck bones or any other rough stuff. It's been around close to 10 years now and has always taken the hits and asked for more. Great knife.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 28, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> A cheap stainless Chinese cleaver that I've been using since 88.
> 
> I just realized there are probably people reading this that weren't born yet.



Mine is pretty much exactly the same thing but, in carbonsteel and purchased pretty much around the same time. Still use it every day.


----------



## Lars (Jan 28, 2013)

30cm carbon Sabatier..

Lars


----------



## Birnando (Jan 28, 2013)

I use a little Sabatier cleaver for all those tasks that will leave the edge dented, scraped or chipped


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 28, 2013)

a 10 inch old hickory, got it as is. sharpened strangely for a lefty. which is a plus. bought it used on ebay. had to fight off some guy that wanted it just as bad as i did. lol.

been using it for 3 months now.


----------



## tkern (Jan 28, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Ooooh a rehandled pig sticker!! For what tasks do you find it most useful?



Whatever random thing pops up. Large pumpkins to freakishly huge sturgeon... and butchering other animals as it was intended.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wustolf 8" and Takeda Deba. Whichever I find first.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 28, 2013)

Kinda different, because I don't cook in a restaurant, but pretty much every knife I own I "beat on". This is especially true for my Marr petty, Ivo santoku/pizza knife and Misono Swede gyuto.


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 28, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Ivo santoku/pizza knife


 This sounds interesting, got any pics?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 28, 2013)

My 10inch Henckel. It pops open cans easily and I don't mind handing it off to any of the MENSA members I work with. I do want to swap it out for one of the Nogent Sabs from TBT though. I bought one for my boss that is a really good knife in carbon. It's wicked cheap too. 
To be a serious "beater" to me , it has to have the blade guard bolster thingy. The ability to pop those cans open is priceless.


----------



## playford (Feb 10, 2013)

210 tojiro western deba.

a savage beast, fears nothing.


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 10, 2013)

Birnando said:


> I use a little Sabatier cleaver for all those tasks that will leave the edge dented, scraped or chipped



Me too. We've had it since the late '60's. :joec:


----------



## Customfan (Feb 10, 2013)

CCK cleaver , a Suisin gyuto, a glestain gyuto, a KA Masamoto Yanagiba for my everyday.....

And a set of unknown Wustoff looking westerns that I use for cutting frozen foods and other uses that I would never subject my other knives to!

:aikido:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 10, 2013)

true abuse is opening a coconut. i use some unknown cleaver my MIL gave us. 90% sure it is from taiwan. 

living with me in the kitchen..knives get abused. i dont always think it thru, when it comes to difficult stuff like opening a butternut squash.


----------



## WiscoNole (Feb 11, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> A cheap stainless Chinese cleaver that I've been using since 88.
> 
> I just realized there are probably people reading this that weren't born yet.



haha almost


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 13, 2013)

if your significant other wants a coconut, "island style"..you will think long and hard about what tool to reach for. here is my beater. i do it all with this thing..flatten skirt steak, "grind" meat..decapitate chickens, etc.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 14, 2013)

i've put my suisin western inox through a lot of ****, always bounces back and never chips. i wouldn't whack a coconut open with it though


----------



## tomsch (Feb 17, 2013)

This week it has been a Village Blacksmith cleaver from my vintage cleaver collection (the one on top). I put a new edge on it with my EdgePro and it has endured multple acorn squash, smashing garlic, cutting up home made pizza after it was used to pull the pizza out of the oven with the flat side.


----------



## mkmk (Feb 17, 2013)

For me, it's usually one of two old German chefs -- one Henckels, and one Wusthof. Easy to dull; hard to break.

For a coconut, though, I'd probably head out to the back porch and make short work of it with a machete.


----------

